#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Waar halen jullie inspiratie vandaan? Hoe belangrijk is een merk?

## HSLandgraaf

Hallo iedereen!

Wil je invloed hebben op het aantal Turkse/Arabische producten in de supermarkten in Nederland?
Weet je een bepaald product wat hier niet te vinden is maar welke je wel heel graag zou willen zien?

Heuschen & Schrouff (de grootste importeur van Aziatisch en sinds kort ook Turks/Arabische levensmiddelen) wil graag weten hoe wij de Turkse/Arabische consument kunnen bereiken om ze op de hoogte te stellen van populaire producten uit o.a. Turkije die wij in de winkels willen krijgen.

Ook willen wij echte Turkse/Arabische producten naar Nederland halen die geliefd zijn bij de consument. 

Wij hebben hiervoor jouw input nodig!

Zou je me willen helpen door een aantal vragen te beantwoorden? Stuur mij een priv berichtje of reageer hieronder en dan stuur ik je de link naar de vragenlijst.
Je doet dit niet voor niks! Je kunt er 5 euro mee verdienen of wij sturen iets lekkers (chocodadels) naar je op als bedankje!

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen!

----------


## Oiseau

Kijk wat Sayed Erdogan en Sayeda Erdogan leuk vinden aan producten! geloof je hebt zo een gat in de markt.
Ik ben benieuwd welke geuren gebruikt hij en wat voor merkkleren ? Erdogan's stijl!
Oh ya , ik ben al een tijdje opzoek naar een zilverenring met edelsteen ( liever zwart), in Turkije hebben ze een bekende zilveren sieraden? het kan niet anders ! met zo'n geschiedenis>

----------

